# Nice Neutral/Natural Brown lipstick



## mscoco (Apr 25, 2010)

Hi lovelys..can anyone recommend a nice natural looking brown lipstick, not as dark as MAC Shock-o-late lipglass bit lighter than that. Im a NW47 kinda gurl!! I wanna try something a bit different always wearing pink on the lips.Thanks.


----------



## F.A.B. (Apr 25, 2010)

MAC Touch is really pretty.


----------



## vintageroses (Apr 26, 2010)

I like MAC Modesty & 5N! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





NC45 btw!


----------



## dany06 (Apr 26, 2010)

Do you guys have any recs that can be found at the drugstore?


----------



## makeba (Apr 26, 2010)

Mac touch is a very nice neutral lipstick. Empowered is nice to but I found that adding sappalicious lipgloss to it works best.


----------



## shontay07108 (Apr 26, 2010)

I second Mac Touch.


----------



## vintageroses (Apr 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dany06* 

 
_Do you guys have any recs that can be found at the drugstore?_

 
Maybelline's colour sensation makes amazing lipsticks! Autumn rush is gorgeous!


----------



## DigitalRain (Apr 27, 2010)

Mac Polished Up is pretty. I agree with touch and 5N


----------



## Purplegloss9 (Apr 28, 2010)

Mac Touch, Mac Polished Up, and the new MAC KRAFT from Pret-a-Papier collection is the business...its Mac Touch x 1000watts..lol...plus its an amplified!!


----------



## Foxxydiva (May 10, 2010)

Try Mac Photo.


----------



## sss215 (May 10, 2010)

MAC Shitaki   I like MAC Spice it up too


----------



## Lovey99 (May 11, 2010)

Fresh Brew


----------



## Film_Noir (May 13, 2010)

Kraft, Shitaki, and Fresh Brew.


----------



## britty_bear (May 25, 2011)

super late but for drugstore Revlon hazelnut (don't know the finish..its in a box with crossmarks), Rimmel moisture renew Precious Brown, NYX Peony!!!, NYX Mars, and NYX Tea. Revlon Super lustrous in Mauvy Night is great evn though its not brown. HTH!


----------



## AnjaNicole (May 28, 2011)

MAC Fresh Brew or Nars Honolulu Honey


----------



## afulton (Jun 5, 2011)

I have them both but I reach more for NARS Honolulu Honey than Fresh Brew by MAC.  I think this is the case because Fresh Brew is a Lustre and they never last long.  


AnjaNicole said:


> MAC Fresh Brew or Nars Honolulu Honey


----------

